# Finished my EMT class yesterday!



## OCTraumaQueen (May 19, 2011)

I finished my EMT class yesterday in Orange, California
with an "A" and I am about to schedule my NREMT-B Exam. How long
would you wait to take it?

Our Final was 150 questions all scenarios, I also just subscribed
to JBLearning for their NREMT practice exam.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2011)

Normally it's best to take it soon after you finish the class. Because all the info is still fresh in your mind. I was able to take my national test the week before I graduated from my EMT class.


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 19, 2011)

I agree.  Take it as soon as possible.  Good luck!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (May 20, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (May 21, 2011)

congrats on the good grade!!! give yourself about a week to prepare for the NREMT exam, but nothing more past that. I took my EMT-B class back last summer, and decided to hold off on the exam, and then i forgot sooooo much, that i didnt want to take the test at all, as i knew i would have failed it. So i retook the EMT-B class passed it again, and took my ENREMT exam a week after my last class. That gave me time to study on my weaknesses, and then i passed it on the first try. So far im the only one out of my class that has taken the NREMT exam, and it yielded great results for me. 

Good luck man, I bet you'll nail that exam on the head.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (May 21, 2011)

For me personally, I would take the exam for Basic as soon as you can after class. You should still have retention of the material and it will be somewhat fresh.

I completed the class, took the exam a week later on a Friday, and then took the practical the next morning. It was nice going into the practical testing knowing I had already passed the CBT.


----------



## freebyrd (May 27, 2011)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> I finished my EMT class yesterday in Orange, California
> with an "A" and I am about to schedule my NREMT-B Exam. How long
> would you wait to take it?
> 
> ...



congrats, as far as when to test..immediately.. and what materials?
well a lot of my classmates went to barnes and noble or borders to buy this or that, and went to some website promising this or that,

strictly for economic reasons i wasn't going to throw a lot of extra money around, at least on the first try..
so i went with what i learned in class and off my quizzes 
bottom line past first time 81 questions.

just for giggles after i had passed i went and looked at some of the practice tests on these websites, and from my perspective on what i was tested on, these after class study methods wouldn't have helped me at all.

one of my instructors said, either you know it or you don't
very true.
good luck, if you paid attention you will do aces!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (May 31, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thanks everyone, for your insight!
My exam will be 5/6/11 @ 530 pm.

<3 Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2011)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Thanks everyone, for your insight!
> My exam will be 5/6/11 @ 530 pm.
> 
> <3 Thanks



Good luck


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2011)

Did you mean June 6 or June 5? Either way good luck!


----------



## Big Easy (Jun 1, 2011)

I am taking mine today @ 15:00!

Jb learning is a great resource.  My advice regarding that program is to take a quiz on each category separately to see where you need to review.  Then re-take the category quizzes until your in the 90-100% range.  You can do this within a week!

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## wadford (Jun 4, 2011)

I too just passed my class. Here in S.C though you can't schedule your written, you have to wait until you pass practicals. I go on the 27th to do registry.


----------



## dcemt (Jun 5, 2011)

*...*

currently studying for the final in my emt-b class 
will have the test in 3 days 
150 questions 
plus 20 drug dosages


----------



## Sandog (Jun 5, 2011)

dcemt said:


> currently studying for the final in my emt-b class
> will have the test in 3 days
> 150 questions
> plus 20 drug dosages



Since when did basics administer drugs ?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Since when did basics administer drugs ?



Basics around here can give epi pen injections, oral glucose, activated charcoal, and assist patients with their inhalers.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Since when did basics administer drugs ?



Here in NM basics can give Glutose, Albuterol, Atrovent, ASA, 02, Charcoal, APAP (for pedi fever), Epi in either an epi pen or the basic can draw it up in a 0.3cc syringe, Narcan, and assist w/ NTG.


----------



## pa132399 (Jun 5, 2011)

in pa we can assist pt with epi-pen, inhaler, and nitroglycerin, some service can certify their emt to do cpap, and carry epi pens on the bus. activ char is being taken off of our requirements for licensure. more people throw up from it and thats what we dont want.


----------



## onlysimioli (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought that's exactly what you would want. That's why its contradicted by caustic and acids. Because the pt will vomit. Bodys natural defense to poisons is vomiting so why no good? Just curious.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2011)

A pt aspirating vomit is NEVER a good thing.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 6, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Basics around here can give epi pen injections, oral glucose, activated charcoal, and assist patients with their inhalers.



Hardly 20 drugs.


----------



## loves2(k)box84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Hardly 20 drugs.



Agreed, we had about 20 or so drugs we had to memorize for first semester in nursing school. And just the dosages, not mechanism of action or parameters to check before administering? Seems a bit off... I'm in CA and I remember the only drugs we could either give or assist with for basics were O2, oral glucose, activated charcoal, ASA, Epi-Pen and Albuterol.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 6, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Hardly 20 drugs.



I forgot NTG, ASA, and O2.  Still not 20 drugs but I could see how there could be 20 questions pertaining to those meds.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> I forgot NTG, ASA, and O2.  Still not 20 drugs but I could see how there could be 20 questions pertaining to those meds.



yeah i think its 20 drug related questions, dosages contraindications etc,,and not 20 drugs


----------



## dcemt (Jun 7, 2011)

*...*

PASSED THE FINAL !!!!!!!!

now i have to study up for the state exam 
and find one to take (somewhere)


----------



## dcemt (Jun 7, 2011)

there were 20 questions exactly pertaining to drug dosages
mostly adult and peds but some contraindications and names 

and 150 scenario based questions 
my eyes need a rest from all the reading (studying) and then the test 

i was in such a good mood that it didnt even bother me when mother nature dropped buckets on me on the drive home on my motorcycle


----------



## dcemt (Jul 8, 2011)

taking my state final tonight 
at 18:00 
done as much as i can do 
took all the online test went over my notes talked to other that have taken the final ...
cross fingers and hope for the best


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 8, 2011)

dcemt said:


> taking my state final tonight
> at 18:00
> done as much as i can do
> took all the online test went over my notes talked to other that have taken the final ...
> Cross fingers and hope for the best



good luck!!


----------



## dcemt (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you 
got the test done 
dont know how i feel about it 
now playing the waiting game to get the results 
it was not a computer test ....it was a scan tron type exam 
100 questions ABCD choice 
hate waiting ARRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## freebyrd (Jul 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> Normally it's best to take it soon after you finish the class. Because all the info is still fresh in your mind. I was able to take my national test the week before I graduated from my EMT class.



some chick i was in class did this, she was on the ball and she put in her resume with the company before she finished the class,
AND GOT HIRED! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

oh well good for her


----------



## bluesandtwos (Jul 15, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## dcemt (Aug 11, 2011)

been awhile but I passed 
paper test so 100 questions no cut off


----------



## EMTnelly87 (Aug 15, 2012)

all of our regular test here in texas are 100 questions and our final is 200 question....i take my final tomorrow.... :unsure: :blink: (biting my nails)


----------

